# WHAT DO NFs THINK ABOUT ENTPs?



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

I was wondering what NFs (and INTJs) thought about ENTPs. Sometimes they're known as trolls, and sometimes Shai Gars. Is this what they're really like or is it just pure stereotype? What do you think? Any responses are welcome.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I know two lovely ENTP ladies on here, @alienambassador and @devoid .

They be representing you guys excellently B)


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

Some are ok. Others are annoying. Granted, there are cool and annoying people of any MBTI type.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Personally, I'm very fond of ENTPs. There really isn't much to dislike, imo - they get a huge 'thumbs up' in every respect.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I seem to have run in's with them a lot, I have known a couple of ENTP's who I liked, I thought they were interesting people who spoke about, well interesting things. A bit scatterbrained some of them. These types also irritate me like no other at times, again, not all, but generally a few of them.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Well.... Let's just say I can't stand the ENTP's who have chosen to put their intelligence towards capitalist pursues, making them almost ENTJ-like (I've yet to meet an ENTJ whose presence I can bear for more than 15minutes) because I think it is a field reductive of Ne potential and creativity and renders it meaningless. This happens a lot because they just so happen to have the confident/outgoing/assertive personality that is perfect for navigating your way through this society

But I do know 2 ENTP's IRL, one who is an artist and another who founded and manages an orphanage in vietnam, and they are both some of the singularly most brilliant, solid-minded people I know. So I guess it's nothing type related. Let's just say I love the potential ENTP's generate because it is Ne based like mine, yet Ti differentiates the targets, so it's a whole other inner world which I love to interact with, when it has turned to something that I don't see as superficial.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Well.... Let's just say I can't stand the ENTP's who have chosen to put their intelligence towards capitalist pursues, making them almost ENTJ-like (I've yet to meet an ENTJ whose presence I can bear for more than 15minutes) because I think it is a field reductive of Ne potential and creativity and renders it meaningless. This happens a lot because they just so happen to have the confident/outgoing/assertive personality that is perfect for navigating your way through this society
> 
> But I do know 2 ENTP's IRL, one who is an artist and another who founded and manages an orphanage in vietnam, and they are both some of the singularly most brilliant, solid-minded people I know. So I guess it's nothing type related. Let's just say I love the potential ENTP's generate because it is Ne based like mine, yet Ti differentiates the targets, so it's a whole other inner world which I love to interact with, when it has turned to something that I don't see as superficial.


UR lucky you don't have to put up with any ENTJs. My sister is one :bored:.


----------



## lemo (Apr 25, 2013)

They're really cool! 

I know several ones IRL. One of them is my brother who I really adore (& vice versa) 
We always understand what the other is thinking of & can even finish our sentences (since I can remember - even as children!). He's very knowledgable, very clever (& sometimes prone to show off a bit; but hey, he really is!) and barely takes things personally (only on bad days).

The others I know are male classmates of mine & they're both intelligent as hell, have a take-no-prisoner's attitude what I really find damn cool because there aren't many people around who are so self-confident. They ask questions which make others roll their eyes, but I always have a good time when they're around; the only negative point that crosses my mind would be that they often come across as immature. I really like their goofy & playful demeanor, but sometimes they aren't aware that at certain times one has to be serious...

But oftentimes, I can forgive them because they (the ones I know) are adorable :3; even when others say they're jerks/idiots/clever but rude blokes I understand why they do this or that. For me they're like little puppies *OMG so cute!!!* >.< They're easy to read - like an open book but it shows that behind their outer shell of wittiness and playfulness they're innocent little kids & I wish I could give them a hug!

Haha, I'm rambling non-stop when it comes to praising them because everyone of them is special in their own way & now after re-reading what I've written so far it's somehow emberassing! xD Normally, I would never write gushy things like here, but somehow they make me weak in the knees (not only them, but they're really good at it without much effort *plus point again*). Now I have to stop praising them *where is my dignity?!* ^^" *blush*


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

That's very interesting. What if there was an ENTP who was in a lower class than you, like say if you're a senior he is a junior. Do you think he might kind of take advantage of you? Would you still think he was nice? The reason being is that lower classmen tend to look up to their upper-classmen and at the same time be very competitive with them since they are in a different class  I think this might lead to some friction for you especially b/c they might try to take advantage of you- in a very non-serious way, of course. But then, I suppose it could turn serious depending on other events and things...Anyway this is getting to deep, haha! Also, are there people in your class who you would not praise?? What personality types do you think they are? I'm curious about all this because your personality type really intrigues me and I want to know more about it so I can know people who are INFJs better, as well. I really like your personality types. The one's I've met, I find to be gentle, very loving, very caring, very very nice, and just fascinating in general-some more than others though! lol


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

You have to wait for the one person who says they hate us for everyone else to admit it.

l think @Hurricane is closest to most NF's true feels :kitteh:

INTJs...in my real life experience appreciate us but either think we're flaky or immature. l don't know where ENTP fits, l think NP would be a better classification though.


----------



## Mankaroni (Feb 9, 2012)

I've only known a small handful of ENTPs and, truth be told, I haven't known any for a terribly long time. That being said, I feel like we blend pretty nicely in some ways. The Ne dom is really a breath of fresh air to converse with and it does seem like we speak similar languages (You know... since each type clearly has it's own language).

One ENTP I know can get pretty annoying if I hang around him too much. Don't get me wrong, I like to talk, but sometimes the dude has way more energy than I can take...

The male ENTPs I know... pretty cool, good convos, dom Ne is really fun, they can tolerate my inconsistency, and might be a tad spastic sometimes. All around, you guys get a thumbs up.
I met one female ENTP on perc. She's painting me an interesting picture of what you ladies might be like. Girls got a lot of Ti, but still values Fe. That is what I'm talking about. :wink:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

as in u see her naked?


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

All the ENTPs that I know are awesome. Very chill, pretty non-judgmental, likeable, and you can talk to them about weird things and they'll understand.


----------



## lemo (Apr 25, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> What if there was an ENTP who was in a lower class than you, like say if you're a senior he is a junior.


I've never met one of them who was in a lower class, so I can't tell...



purplegoon said:


> I think this might lead to some friction for you especially b/c they might try to take advantage of you- in a very non-serious way, of course.


I can assure you that this would never happen (though I know one ought not to say _never_ ever). Normally, an inner voice tells me if the person is "alright" before I interact with them on a deeper level - on a everyday basis I can be very gregarious and socialize with anyone who's talking to me (although I admit that I never initiate a convo - except they're close friends/I know them well/I like them). I think it comes down to being friendly for the sake of friendliness (yeah, call that cold bitchiness or whatever) but they could never tap my real core if I don't let them. And honestly, the ENTPs I know aren't in my inner circle of friends. There is another ENTP girl I played with - we got along very well, but there has always been a distance. I really admire their wittiness & all the stuff I've said before, but there was still something missing to let my guards down.



purplegoon said:


> Also, are there people in your class who you would not praise?? What personality types do you think they are?


Hmm, tough question. Saying that it doesn't depend on your type but on the individual themselves would be clichéd & self-explanatory. But the ones I can't stand are usually ISFPs. Don't want to offend anyone of this type because I have two friends who are ISFPs who I hang around with because they know how to have fun. 
But unhealthy ISFPs (& I've encountered a lot) are the worse. They take everything personally - you can never argue with them on a rational basis when they feel offended (even when it wasn't the case) and when they become paranoid - I grab my legs & run away. And in my eyes they're somehow selfish - whenever they have problems with others it's of course not their fault. It's just that others are too stupid or plainly don't understand them. And listening to their justifications can be very draining...It even feels draining to write about this.



purplegoon said:


> I'm curious about all this because your personality type really intrigues me and I want to know more about it so I can know people who are INFJs better, as well. I really like your personality types. The one's I've met, I find to be gentle, very loving, very caring, very very nice, and just fascinating in general-some more than others though! lol


Nice to hear. But honestly, I have never met another INFJ myself or I've never recognized one. I'm keen to get to know more of us, too.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

lemo said:


> Hmm, tough question. Saying that it doesn't depend on your type but on the individual themselves would be clichéd & self-explanatory. But the ones I can't stand are usually ISFPs. Don't want to offend anyone of this type because I have two friends who are ISFPs who I hang around with because they know how to have fun.
> But unhealthy ISFPs (& I've encountered a lot) are the worse. They take everything personally - you can never argue with them on a rational basis when they feel offended (even when it wasn't the case) and when they become paranoid - I grab my legs & run away. And in my eyes they're somehow selfish - whenever they have problems with others it's of course not their fault. It's just that others are too stupid or plainly don't understand them. And listening to their justifications can be very draining...It even feels draining to write about this.


This is the exact description of both my parents. To me, this unhealthy ISFP type is psychopathic with narcissistic tendencies. A psychopath doesn't have a shred of remorse for anything he does wrong. It seems like my mom only respects you if she perceives you as a part of herself. For some reason she stopped thinking of me this way a long time ago. However, it's strange b/c she can perceive strangers this way. Anyway, I guess with someone like that, there's no telling what they will think and why- you cannot trust what they do. Only a licensed psychologist or psychiatrist could truly know.


----------



## lemo (Apr 25, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> This is the exact description of both my parents. To me, this unhealthy ISFP type is *psychopathic with narcissistic tendencies*. A psychopath *doesn't have a shred of remorse for anything he does wrong*. It seems like my mom only respects you if she perceives you as a part of herself. For some reason she stopped thinking of me this way a long time ago. However, it's strange b/c she can *perceive strangers this way*. Anyway, I guess with someone like that, there's no telling what they will think and why- you cannot trust what they do.


That's very interesting - my mother is an unhealthy ISFP as well & I could observe everything you've described. Though my father isn't one but somehow he doesn't seem to be healthy either. Is it because of her influence over time? Or has there always been a hidden hole inside of him that got revoked by her? 
The problem is that when you're grown up in such a household - since childhood you're wondering what being "normal" is like. Maybe that is the reason why I'm so repelled at the slightest sign of mental lability in anyone - especially in ISFPs.



purplegoon said:


> Only a licensed psychologist or psychiatrist could truly know.


Yeah, I've given up a while ago - well to "rescue" her. But it's like an endless fight with no hope at the end. It's sad. How do you cope with that (I know it's off-topic but I'm curious about others with maybe "similar" experience)?


----------



## rarelyrachel (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't known a lot of ENTPs, but I've gotten along really well with the one's I've met. Their humor is so unrestrained and borderline offensive but I love it. They're some the best people to brainstorm with and I've found that they'll always give an honest opinion.


----------



## notmonday (Jun 7, 2013)

I've known and seen ENTP's that were really full of themselves and acted like complete jerks. However, well-balanced and mature ENTP's are really fascinating to me and I would really love to know more of them. I love their sense of humor and quick thinking so much.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Having dated an ENTP for 7 months, I can say with certainty that immature or depressed ENTPs are emotionally manipulative poison that you have to avoid at all costs. But I can't deny that the good times were SO good. As a type, I find you guys to be like fascinating puzzles that I enjoy solving. I'm quite good at bringing out your Fe and you're quite good at bringing out my Te. I can't imagine a better person to have adventures with and I would absolutely befriend you in an instant. From insane adventures that draw people's attention to deep conversation, you are amazing and I love your company. As for dating... oh yeah I'd date an ENTP again in a heartbeat as long as I'm sure he's emotionally mature.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

lemo said:


> That's very interesting - my mother is an unhealthy ISFP as well & *I could observe everything you've described.* Though my father isn't one but somehow _*he doesn't seem to be healthy either. Is it because*__*of her influence over time?*_ Or has there always been a hidden hole inside of him that got revoked by her?
> The problem is that when you're grown up in such a household - since childhood you're wondering what *being "normal" is like*. Maybe that is the reason why I'm so repelled at the slightest sign of mental lability in anyone - especially in ISFPs.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting that :kitteh: It means a lot to me and I'm kind of overwhelmed to learn about someone else who has the same experiences. My household and life are the same way. It's just the other way around. My father was abused as a child, and he has always had psychopathic tendencies for as long as my mom and I have known him. I'm actually 100% sure he is a psychopath because of some absolute things he has said to me and done to me and my mother. I can think of many examples of psychopathic things he has done/said.

My mother wasn't always like this. She was influenced by my dad, but influence isn't completely the right word in their situation; it was a lot more than this. It was mental abuse, and he mentally abused me, too. The thing is, my dad drove my mother into it because she already had some type of unhealthy mental issues due to her father dying when she was about 13 years old and her being _extremely_ close with him. She was the closest to him out of 6 kids. It was a sudden death, as well. And, she never had any type of psychological counseling and I don't think she had ever been able to effectively talk to someone about it where she could be healed. This is the 'hole' you were talking about-in my mom...So, it _is _sad:crying: 

I have also tried to rescue her, but it's like a fight with no hope at the end. I have also given up and then started trying again and given up again. It's like it's wrong both ways though, and you have to chose the lesser of 2 evils. I never knew what normal was like growing up either. Actually, my 20's went by and I was way behind other people of the same age. I didn't really start growing until my late 20's, and it's been only about six years since that started. It's kind of like I stopped thinking about things, like my thinking had been stunted in reaction to what went on between my parents and between them and me. My sister also took on psychopathic tendencies from my mother. I did as well, but in a totally different way because I care so much about hurting peoples feeling and have also relied on people throughout my life to fulfill my needs, essentially. 

I am also repelled and even repulsed by any mental instability or lability in people, especially family members of my mother. I don't understand how _they_ can be like that when they have not been through anything even remotely close to what my mother has been through. Their lives have been peachy compared to hers. They are wealthy and have wonderful spouses, etc. I don't remember meeting any ISFPs outside of relatives, but I'm starting to think the people that I react to in this manner might be (unhealthy) ISFPs.

Another thing I forgot to mention about my mother is that even though she's a feeler, she is very callous about her feelings and devoid of any desire to have them. She is repulsed by love songs and cannot relate to any kind of romanticism that I can think of.
Thanks for sharing that :wink:


----------

